# Most disliked Vegetable



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jan 20, 2007)

Which vegetables do you LEAST like?


----------



## pdswife (Jan 20, 2007)

I really can't think of one... I don't like certain veggies cooked certain ways though.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 20, 2007)

_Okra,carrots,fennel..I can live without... _
_kadesma _


----------



## Dove (Jan 20, 2007)

Kale*************


----------



## auntdot (Jan 20, 2007)

Love most veggies, except cauliflower.

Raw, I can deal with it and actually like the stuff.

Blanch it a bit, and OK.

But boil the stuff and ich, poo, puke vomit, spit.

Adore both kale and okra, and that gives me an idea.

Bet they would work well together.  Just have to figure out how.

Take care.


----------



## Barb L. (Jan 20, 2007)

Cooked spinach, do not care for, fresh in a salad I like.


----------



## bethzaring (Jan 20, 2007)

you do not list beets, I intensively dislike beets, beet tops and beet bottoms, I would have voted for beets, so I voted for okra but I am sure that is a technique issue


----------



## pdilippa (Jan 20, 2007)

Brussel Sprouts & Spinach come in pretty close but I gave my vote to the first.  Yuck, they taste like dirt to me.


----------



## lulu (Jan 20, 2007)

I like everything on the list but try as hard as I like I cannot like fennel.  I want to like it, I try it a few times each year and I read it in recipes and want it, but when its in my mouth I always realise I just cannot like it.  I hope that I will grow to like it one day soon!

I used not to like okra though, until I had some beautful curried okra that changed my mond for ever.  Any vegetable cooked badly is always off putting though.


----------



## YT2095 (Jan 20, 2007)

Okra for sure, I don`t like swedes, turnips or parsnips either.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 20, 2007)

Cooked Spinach.....Raw in salad is nice......


----------



## kimbaby (Jan 20, 2007)

the one I dislike the most is not listed....
tomato yucky...


----------



## middie (Jan 20, 2007)

Um... where's the box for all of the above ? lol


----------



## Shunka (Jan 20, 2007)

Add me to the beet-haters list. Don't care for fennel either.


----------



## VeraBlue (Jan 20, 2007)

I vote for celery.  I realize it's a major component in just about anything I cook, and I never omit it to satisy my taste...but I don't like it.  More often than not, I find it bitter, with the exception of the very very tender center, tiny stalks.  Those, I love.

Now, if you'd put zucchini on that list, I'd have voted for that, instead.  I really have no strong objections to any vegetable.


----------



## Michelemarie (Jan 20, 2007)

kale and okra - kale because I can't bring myself to taste it (that is lame) and okra because I don't like it......


----------



## Barbara (Jan 20, 2007)

Don't care for okra. Kale is just okay.


----------



## The Z (Jan 20, 2007)

YT2095 said:
			
		

> Okra for sure, I don`t like swedes, turnips or parsnips either.


 
Yeah... what he said!


----------



## Harborwitch (Jan 20, 2007)

Okra and big fat lima or butter beans are the only veggies I can think of that won't cross my lips!  Anything else I have no problem with.  Have to credit my Mom with cooking veggies properly & my late ex-MIL with introducing me to artichokes.


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo (Jan 20, 2007)

I have never had okra, kale artichoke or brussel sprouts so I voted for spinach.  I also do not like celery.


----------



## Snoop Puss (Jan 20, 2007)

Okra for sure - looks like most people agree with me from the bar chart - but not a great fan of yam or celery.


----------



## Katie H (Jan 20, 2007)

Of all the veggies listed, I would have to say Brussels sprouts would be my choice.  Although, if I were at someone's home and the were served for dinner, I would eat some to be courteous.  I've never had Brussels sprouts prepared in a way that I could say has been appetizing to me.  I HAVE had them cooked to death and could not stand them that way.  Yuck.  Okra seems to be the choice of many on this board.  Love pickled okra, though.

I love vegetables and always look forward to our warmer months when I can grow some of my favorites and can buy from our local farmers markets.  In fact, I'll probably plant some seeds inside this weekend to get a head start for this year's garden.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 20, 2007)

Ya'll are breaking my heart   Okra is in the lead!!  

I love okra...boiled, fried, okra & tomatoes, gumbo..etc..

 Oh well....I'm cool


----------



## Renee Attili (Jan 20, 2007)

I have tried over and over to like Asparagus, but, whether fresh or canned, it smells like Horse Pee when it is cooking. I just cannot get by that HORRIBLE smell.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 20, 2007)

I have yet to find a vegetable I haven't liked, BUT as other posters have mentioned, it DEFINITELY depends on how it's prepared.

And I've tried some oddball ones too.  Anyone else here enjoy Samphire?


----------



## NYBrit (Jan 20, 2007)

Without a doubt I hate brussel sprouts.  I can't say anything about kale or okra as I never tried them but I HATE brussel sprouts.  They're the most disgusting veggies! lol


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 20, 2007)

YT2095 said:
			
		

> Okra for sure, I don`t like swedes, turnips or parsnips either.


Okay, I have heard of them, but I have no clue what swedes are.  I am half Swedish, but I assume you are not saying you don't like me.   My uncle was a crazy (in a nice way!) Swede, but I'm positive you would have liked him.    So, what kind of vegetable is a swede?

 Barbara


----------



## Buck (Jan 20, 2007)

You people are a bunch of rude uncaring heathens!  Imagine how poor okra feels right now after being so ruthlessly humiliated right out in public.  Comments like these can harm a poor veggie's self-esteem to the point where they will be scarred for life.  Okra will be in counselling for years and has no hope of ever growing up to lead a fullfilling, joyous life.
I hope you're all proud of yourselves, you meanies!

I personally would rather eat shattered glass than okra, but at least I have the decency to keep that opinion to myself.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 20, 2007)

Buck - that's only because you've never had okra properly prepared.

And the chances of you enjoying okra properly prepared to your liking versus you finding shattered glass properly prepared to your liking would truly be interesting to see.


----------



## Buck (Jan 20, 2007)

Actually ground glass is a very effective sickening agent.


----------



## amber (Jan 20, 2007)

I've never tried okra or kale so I dont know about those, but I dont liked cooked spinach (fresh is good), nor do I like fennel because it tastes like black licorice which I hate, and I also dont like radishes, and not a huge fan of cauliflower.


----------



## Katie H (Jan 20, 2007)

Barbara L said:
			
		

> Okay, I have heard of them, but I have no clue what swedes are.   So, what kind of vegetable is a swede?
> 
> Barbara



Barbara, you would know it as rutabaga.  Here's more from Wikipedia:

Rutabaga - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 20, 2007)

*BEETS!*


*Cauliflower*


*Celery* (I use it as Verablue does but won't eat is as is)


In that order.


----------



## T-roy (Jan 20, 2007)

bethzaring said:
			
		

> you do not list beets, I intensively dislike beets, beet tops and beet bottoms, I would have voted for beets, so I voted for okra but I am sure that is a technique issue


 
Dr. Seuss on beets:

I intensively dislike beets,
the're not somthing I eats.
Fron their beetilly tops,
to their beetilly bottoms.
I do not eats beets.


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo (Jan 21, 2007)

Renee Attili said:
			
		

> I have tried over and over to like Asparagus, but, whether fresh or canned, it smells like Horse Pee when it is cooking. I just cannot get by that HORRIBLE smell.


----------



## Claire (Jan 21, 2007)

Guess I'm not all alone!  Okra is probably the only vegetable I dislike.


----------



## shpj4 (Jan 21, 2007)

The poll was interesting to see that most people do not like Okra including myself.


----------



## Anau (Jan 21, 2007)

I love them all except celery, especially when raw.  I love okra, is it because it's slimy that people don't like it?


----------



## pdilippa (Jan 21, 2007)

What is Okra?? I've never heard of it but by the sounds of everyone's comments its not really worth trying.  What does it taste like?


----------



## SierraCook (Jan 22, 2007)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> *BEETS!*




I agree, no beets!!!!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jan 22, 2007)

I must say, for now at least that I am one of those people who are mean to okra... but in return they have never been very nice to my tastebuds either...   Anyhow someone told me here on the board once "unslimy" type of okra indeed exist, which are quite nice.  I am willing to give them a chance if I ever find them.

And I am not fond of fennel either.


----------



## StirBlue (Jan 22, 2007)

pdilippa said:
			
		

> What is Okra?? I've never heard of it but by the sounds of everyone's comments its not really worth trying. What does it taste like?


 
Okra taste like the most wonderful gulf coast gumbo that I have ever eaten.  Okra taste like cornmeal battered and sizzlin in a hot pan of grease.  Okra taste like a cajun kabob.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 22, 2007)

Darn!!!   Okra still in the lead for most hated vegetable!!
It's killiing me!!! 

Uncle Bob (Okra lover)


----------



## boufa06 (Jan 22, 2007)

Brussel sprouts and spinach are my least favourites.


----------



## Robo410 (Jan 22, 2007)

well, I like all on that list assuming they are cooked in ways other than just boiling or steaming the heck out of it...


----------



## mudbug (Jan 22, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> Darn!!! Okra still in the lead for most hated vegetable!!
> It's killiing me!!!
> 
> Uncle Bob (Okra lover)


 
you may have my share, Uncle Bob. (hangs head in shame as descendent of Cajun folks)


----------



## PytnPlace (Jan 22, 2007)

I like almost all veggies except for Beets!!  Yuckypoo.  I've tried it so many ways, roasted, fried chips, different colored beets.  I want to like it but can't to make that happen.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 22, 2007)

StirBlue said:
			
		

> Okra taste like the most wonderful gulf coast gumbo that I have ever eaten. Okra taste like cornmeal battered and sizzlin in a hot pan of grease. Okra taste like a cajun kabob.


 

{{{{{{{{{StirBlue}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 22, 2007)

mudbug said:
			
		

> you may have my share, Uncle Bob. (hangs head in shame as descendent of Cajun folks)


 
Mudbug....Where 'yat?


----------



## mudbug (Jan 22, 2007)

Way up north in Virginia.  Grandpere was born in Franklin and his papa Ledien spoke no anglais.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 22, 2007)

Even though I am a born and raised New Englander, I grew up eating okra.  Mom used to make a quick stew with lamb, okra, garlic, onion, lemon and tomatos.  Yum.  My sister, on the other hand, hates it.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 22, 2007)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Way up north in Virginia. Grandpere was born in Franklin and his papa Ledien spoke no anglais.


 
Virginny ..a beautiful state!!! 

You a fer piece from Loozana!!

Have you been kidnapped???  

Does Uncle Bob need to come rescue you Cher'


----------



## mudbug (Jan 22, 2007)

send many braves and many arrows, Oncle Bob.  I need me some shrimp and doberge cake.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 22, 2007)

mudbug said:
			
		

> send many braves and many arrows, Oncle Bob. I need me some shrimp and doberge cake.


 
I'm thinkin a war party might bring to much attention to the rescue...
Uncle Bob come alone...in stealth mode...

Pack ya grip cher'

Uncle Bob on his way...we'll snack on shrimp on the way back...have doberge when we get home...


----------



## mudbug (Jan 22, 2007)

Merci bien.
Got my quiet moccasins on (mo' bettah fo' sneaking down da Beltway).  Bring da big pirogue-gotta bring my beads.


----------



## StirBlue (Jan 22, 2007)

So do you have a recipe for doberge cake?  

oh yeah this is a veggie place, Got a favorite okra recipe too?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 22, 2007)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Merci bien.
> Got my quiet moccasins on (mo' bettah fo' sneaking down da Beltway). Bring da big pirogue-gotta bring my beads.


 
Let me think...the gulf...the atlantic...to far for pirogue...Besides water to deep..would take a very very long polin stick!!!! Gotta get you back quick...


----------



## mudbug (Jan 22, 2007)

StirBlue said:
			
		

> So do you have a recipe for doberge cake?
> 
> oh yeah this is a veggie place, Got a favorite okra recipe too?


 
go see what I put in Desserts thread for you.  No okra recipes from me, pas de tout!


----------



## mudbug (Jan 22, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> Let me think...the gulf...the atlantic...to far for pirogue...Besides water to deep..would take a very very long polin stick!!!! Gotta get you back quick...


 
true 'dat!  jus' pick me up in time for Carnival, eh?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 22, 2007)

StirBlue said:
			
		

> So do you have a recipe for doberge cake?
> 
> oh yeah this is a veggie place, Got a favorite okra recipe too?


 
1st question is yes!
2nd question is...not really...several methods of preparing okra..all are favorites in their own respect.

How about you??


----------



## StirBlue (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 22, 2007)

Beautiful StirBlue...Absolutely Beautiful!! 
Just look at all of that dee-lish-ush okra!!

I am going to the freezer and get some out to boil right now!!

Thanks for posting

Edit: Or maybe I will fry it!!


----------



## StirBlue (Jan 22, 2007)

Stuffed Beets ​I'll tell you what you can put there : 
3 large beets, halved​
1/2 cup basmati rice
2 shallots, diced
2 tablespoon of olive oil
Spices: cinnamon, cardamom, salt, black pepper, etc. to taste​



_Stuffed beets are a tasty and delicious centerpiece to any meal. This recipe serves 2-3 people._
I'll tell you what you can do : 
Beets are a very underused vegetable in America. In Iraq we even use the leaves to make dolma when we don't have grape leaves! Their color and their sweetness are absolutely wonderful, and they are rich in vitamins and iron. What's wrong with these Americans?
In a large bowl, mix the uncooked rice, shallots, and spices (be generous with the cinnamon!). Set aside.
Now, you've already halved all the beets. Core them with a knife to remove the center, but don't toss them out. We'll use them to cover out stuffed beets. Place a large spoonful of the rice mixture in the center of the beet, and place the "cored" part on top! _Remember that the rice will grow when cooked, so DO NOT OVERSTUFF!_ 
Now, for the important part: Coat a medium saucepan with olive oil and place each beet into the saucepan as you finish stuffing them. Stick them as closely together as possible—this will prevent them from coming apart—until your saucepan is stuffed. 
Add enough water to cover the beets, and throw in some sea salt. Turn on medium heat until the water starts to bubble, then close with a tight-fitting lid and reduce the flame to simmer. Allow to cook for about 30 minutes. 
The wonderful purplish color and smell of beets will delight your guests and family—it's sooo good!​


----------



## Snoop Puss (Jan 22, 2007)

I think we might have to start calling you StirPurple.

(The recipe looks ace, by the way.)


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 22, 2007)

The only vegetable I've been exposed to that I have NOT found an amenable way to eat is rutabaga.

I am willing to admit that there is a possibility that it _could_ be something that a future date I would be willing to try again, but I'm not looking for any!  

Some people call rutabaga "yellow turnip," but that's NOT what it really is...


----------



## tilly (Jan 22, 2007)

the only veggie I am not too fond of is parsnips. mostly I love my veggies!


----------



## Buck (Jan 28, 2007)

Nuff said!


----------

